# ~LIKE NEW 14x7 DAYTON WIRE WHEELS~



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

<span style='font-family:Times'>*<span style='color:blue'>MORE PIC'S ON REQUEST THEYRE KINDA DIRTY IN THESE PIC :wow: 



























*


----------



## STACKIN CHEDDAR (May 17, 2010)

good deal


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tri shittys_@Feb 6 2011, 12:56 PM~19802280
> *good deal
> *


Great deal :biggrin:


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 6 2011, 04:00 PM~19802303
> *Great deal  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :biggrin: 
REAL GOOD DEAL I JUST WANT 13'S WITH SOME GOLD TO MATCH MY CAR


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Feb 6 2011, 04:54 PM~19802263
> *<span style='font-family:Times'><span style='color:blue'>MORE PIC'S ON  REQUEST THEYRE KINDA DIRTY IN THESE PIC :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


*

NICE WISH I HAD THE EXTRA $$ I'M LOOKING FOR 14'S*


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

*~SALE PENDING~*


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 6 2011, 04:10 PM~19802355
> *NICE WISH I HAD THE EXTRA $$ I'M LOOKING FOR 14'S
> *


I FEEL U HOMIE THE $ I GET 4 EM IM USING FOR THE LABOR ON MY SETUP :happysad: THEN ILL GET MY 13'S


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Feb 6 2011, 01:19 PM~19802428
> *~SALE PENDING~
> *


That was fast.


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 6 2011, 04:30 PM~19802496
> *That was fast.
> *


THATS WAT I SAID :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

good deal


----------



## darvakr (Jun 4, 2008)

need them wheels how much shiped to 46221


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hit me up homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

too late brothers, these babys are mine  :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 6 2011, 05:20 PM~19803063
> *too late brothers, these babys are mine   :biggrin:
> *


Good buy homie :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 6 2011, 05:20 PM~19803063
> *too late brothers, these babys are mine   :biggrin:
> *


Damn, got cash in hand and only 30 minutes away  Oh well


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 6 2011, 04:24 PM~19803083
> *Good buy homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>SALE PENDING TO FREAKY TALES</span>*


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 6 2011, 06:24 PM~19803084
> *Damn, got cash in hand and only 30 minutes away   Oh well
> *


SORRY HOMIE :happysad:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

done deal


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 6 2011, 04:58 PM~19803265
> *done deal
> *



Damn , that was fast.


Great buyer, I gonna call you "Mr.D" from now on.
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 6 2011, 04:20 PM~19803063
> *too late brothers, these babys are mine   :biggrin:
> *


dam... I want them 560's


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 6 2011, 08:57 PM~19804744
> *Damn , that was fast.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: whats up albert


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Thats alot cheaper than they usually go far on here 

Wish more good bargains were up on here usually there curbed to shit no tires no knock offs etc.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 6 2011, 08:57 PM~19804744
> *Damn , that was fast.
> 
> 
> ...


thats right, and youre the TOPDOGG


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 23 2011, 12:54 AM~19938408
> *thats right, and youre the TOPDOGG
> *


U SHOULD RECIVE EM TOMARO CARNAL


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Feb 23 2011, 05:06 PM~19943539
> *U SHOULD RECIVE EM TOMARO CARNAL
> *


thank you sir


----------

